# that time of year again



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Here in Ohio, the leaves are falling, and course conditions are less than ideal (wet and soupy).
Do any of you play winter/jungle rules at this time of year? How about the leaf rule?

edit: I should add all tournaments and league play has ended. Just friendly skins games now


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The only concession to winter rules that I make is that I will clean and replace my ball on the same spot in the fairway. I don't improve my lie and I don't even touch the ball unless I can see a big clump of mud on it, and then only if it's in the fairway. I prefer to play by the Rules of Golf year round... I just feel that it keeps me sharper.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Steve I'm confused on that, so far I've played as the locals do. one thing that might help are those metallic looking balls.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

what confuses you? locally we play the leaf rule and jungle rules. So I play the same rules everyone else does.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> what confuses you? locally we play the leaf rule and jungle rules. So I play the same rules everyone else does.


 jungle rules that was 41 years ago I played that, As far as the leaf rule... play it where it lies and pray you find it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

With spring and summer rains, we would play the embedded ball rule, but we don't run into much more than that in terms of complications from the seasons, maybe standing water in bunkers too. We only have two seasons anyway, summer, and the other summer.


----------

